# J.C. Higgins Model 30 Extractor SOLVED



## FROGSLAYER (Nov 30, 2014)

*SOLVED - SEE POST #4*

A friend asked me to see if I could fix his .22 Basically he handed me the gun and a baggie with parts (Bolt operating handle & Extractor). He said the gun malfunctioned and the parts fell out. 

At any rate, I have cleaned the gun and parts and am attempting to put the extractor back in. The extractor plunger does not go back far enough to allow the extractor to drop in the hole. I assume I have to remove the plunger retaining pin? My main question is: Is the pin tapered and needs to come out from a certain direction or can it come out from either side? The pin is circled in the photo.

*EDIT: Now that I think more about it, even if I remove the plunger retaining pin, I need the pin to go back further not come out. Will removing the retaining pin allow it to go back further? Should the extractor seat in the hole with the plunger resting in the notch of the extractor or maybe I am looking at it wrong?*

The bolt operating handle appears to just rest on top of the bolt unless I am missing something? In the photo I am using it to hold the bolt up for the photo.


----------



## glynr329 (Nov 30, 2014)

I am pretty sure I have that same gun with the same problem. I will look at it and see. No matter if you find a solution and can fix it. Let me know because this gun I got as a boy and it has a lot of memories. Pretty sure there is a spring missing but the extractor looks the same.


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Nov 30, 2014)

glynr329 said:


> I am pretty sure I have that same gun with the same problem. I will look at it and see. No matter if you find a solution and can fix it. Let me know because this gun I got as a boy and it has a lot of memories. Pretty sure there is a spring missing but the extractor looks the same.




Are you saying mine looks like it has a spring missing or yours. Here is a link to a manual I found online that identifies some parts. They may look a little different depending on which model you have. If you have any questions I could help with I will try. I'm not very familiar with the gun and I am not a gunsmith. 

http://pdf.textfiles.com/manuals/FIREARMS/jchiggins_30.pdf

Here is a parts source that also shows a blow out of the parts ...

https://www.gunpartscorp.com/Manufacturers/JCHiggins-33318/Rifles-36733/30-38859.htm


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Dec 1, 2014)

*SOLVED* 

The pin will tap out easily from the underside of the bolt. Underside being the opposite of what I have circled in the picture above. It may come out he other way as well, I did not try.

Once you get it started, hold your finger over the end so the plunger does not go flying across the room. Once you feel it hit your finger you can stop and insert the extractor by sliding it back in the groove until it drops in the hole. You can tell because it will sit flush in the groove. At this point tap the pin back into place. Be sure and hold the extractor in place until you are sure the pin is in far enough to hold. 

The bolt operating handle does indeed just rest on top of the bolt. Once you have the bolt in place take a small screwdriver or similar and move the bolt down just enough to allow the handle to slide in and sit flush in the groove on the bolt. Once in place push the bolt back in place and insert the trigger assembly.


----------

